# Considering DVR-921



## jef1rok (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi all,

I am considering getting the HD DVR-921 receiver, but have seen alot of negatives about the system. Can someone give the the rundown on this unit before I make the purchase?


----------



## jef1rok (Jul 14, 2004)

jef1rok said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering getting the HD DVR-921 receiver, but have seen alot of negatives about the system. Can someone give the the rundown on this unit before I make the purchase?


I guess I should be more specific, after reading through some of the forums, here are some of my questions:

1. How many code revisions have been posted for download for this new system?

2. How is the OTA HD picture quality?

3. Does anyone feel the benifits of this system outway the problems?

4. HDTV content, does anyone know what E* plans are? There web site is weak in my opinon on providing any information.

Thanks!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Wrong forum! Try your post in the forum Dish DVR forum. This one is for reporting problems and issues as well as operational procedures for the 921. Primarily for 921 users and beta testers. 

Maybe Mark can move your thread and delete my post for you.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hi jef1rok, and welcome from another Denverite! :hi:

There have been many code revisions since the beginning in December...I've lost count. Publicly, I think around 8 or 9 so far, and many, many more than that in beta.

OTA HD quality is great. The 921 doesn't alter the OTA HD signal at all - it gets recorded to disk just exactly as it is broadcast.

In my opinion, the benefits greatly outweigh the problems. I think that a lot of users would agree with that as well, although certainly not all. I see you're in Westminster. In the Denver area, we no longer have OTA problems with the 921, although up there you most likely won't be able to receive KMGH's signal (but you probably know that already - if you don't, and want to know the history of the digital transition in this area, read the Denver Tower threads in the Local HDTV forum at AVSForums).

Who knows what E* HD plans are. My guess is that there won't be new HD channels until later this year. Charlie talked about a special olumpics package during the chat on Monday - I would find that interesting.


----------



## jef1rok (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for the information. Sorry I used the wrong forum.


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

I've got to agree with Mark. Even with it's problems, being able to time-shift HD, makes the 921 worth it. It would be great if Charlie would stop fooling around and be the leader in HDTV and give us all the HD content that's out there, but that's not going to happen. He will likely add more. when D* adds more.


----------



## spummerr (May 2, 2004)

I'd wait. The 921 is so bug ridden it's rediculous. Save your money & headaches. Look at alternatives.
The 921 was released long, long before it should have been. It was a sad joke. Dish even quit making them because of the dozens of software/quality issues. The price is obscene to.
Look at it a year from now. Maybe by then it will be ready for beta testing.
Look at the Tivo HD unit instead.



jef1rok said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering getting the HD DVR-921 receiver, but have seen alot of negatives about the system. Can someone give the the rundown on this unit before I make the purchase?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

spummerr said:


> Dish even quit making them because of the dozens of software/quality issues.


Yes, they stopped for awhile to correct a hardware problem, but they did start up again.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Like I said, some people are happy with the 921, some aren't. And some like to comment even though they don't have one. (I speak generally...don't know if spummer has one or not.)


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Charlie talked about a *special olumpics package * during the chat on Monday - I would find that interesting.


Wow! Special Olympics in HD. Now that would be compelling! :lol:


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm in the "try it, you'll like it!!!" camp. My family is not the most demanding sat. consumers, but the HD reception in the Seattle area is terrific and I really like the greater recording flexibility (my 921 replaced a 508, so for us, this was a pretty dramatic jump). 

In the couple of months I've had my 921, we've maybe had a couple of minor incidents requiring a reboot, but no lost recordings, none, nada, zippo. Yeah I wish everything worked, but I'm confident Dish will get there.


----------



## jef1rok (Jul 14, 2004)

I have decided to go with the 811 HD receiver for now. It was only $99 to upgrade, this will at least get me watching HD broadcasts. I called some local (Denver Area) re-sellers since E* does not sell them (921's) direct (Why is that???) and the wait is very very long as well as a lot of $$$$$$.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

kmcnamara said:


> Wow! Special Olympics in HD. Now that would be compelling! :lol:


TIMMY!!!!


----------



## JerryLA (Dec 29, 2003)

Greetings from Gunnison Colorado jef1rok! The 921 has been a great addition to my HD experience. Of course I don't have any OTA where I am, but like some of the others here have stated, time shifting HD is very cool. Other than a problem with the first unit I received, which was replaced by Dish within 3 days of my first calls to tech support, this 921 has worked flawlessly. It has been about a month now since I first got it and have had no problems at all.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I've had my 921 since February and every month it becomes a better unit. More stable and user friendly. I loved it in February, and today I really love it. There's nothing better than having PVR functions with HD!


----------



## Rick T (Aug 2, 2004)

jef1rok said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am considering getting the HD DVR-921 receiver, but have seen alot of negatives about the system. Can someone give the the rundown on this unit before I make the purchase?


 Jeff, I am a custom Av installer. We installed our first 921 this week. If your using it's remote to control it, it's awsome. I luv the thing :lol: . Awsome pic quality, fast response to button push's, great features. I am programming a Pronto 7000 to control it. The 921 omes with the UHF remote. It can also be controlled by IR. I am working with any guy here (Mark Lamott)  on DBSTALK to resolve my remote issues. He's been ahuge help. So far so good, I have a few little problems but once you play with the unit you'll be glad you bought it. I'm ordering one for myself.


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

I've had mine for about a month now and absolutely love it. The complaints you see on the forums seem to be mainly about OTA at this point, but I currently have no great need to use it . 

Even my wife and kids are enjoying using it and haven't had any problems recording and watching their shows. My wife is a big technophobe, but after a short 5 minute lesson on how to use it, she's been happily using almost all of it's features .

I wouldn't hesitate to buy the 921 now, and it should get even better once they get NBR going.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I've had mine since the first week in January. Yea there were a few weeks when I was ready to sell in on eBay. Since L186 came down a month or so ago I have not missed a single timer nor have I had a single GSOD reboot. I used this guy every day to record the Tour on OLN last month. I have also not lost a single OTA channel. There are still a few bugs for sure (aspect control OTA showing in favorites list, etc) but all in all I am ready to move this guy from the bedroom and out to the living room. he is ready for prime time.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Hi jef1rok, and welcome from another Denverite! :hi:
> 
> There have been many code revisions since the beginning in December...I've lost count. Publicly, I think around 8 or 9 so far, and many, many more than that in beta.
> 
> ...


Mark is that special olumpics for really lumpy athletes?


----------

